# nick skelton retiring



## crabbymare (5 April 2017)

I have not seen anything about this on here. http://www.bbc.com/sport/equestrian/39502046 I just hope he enjoys his retirement as he has done so much for the sport


----------



## rascal (5 April 2017)

Such a shame, will miss seeing him. Sadly i am old enough to remember seeing him at olympia, must have been 1983 or 1984 when we were both MUCH younger.


----------



## crabbymare (5 April 2017)

rascal said:



			Such a shame, will miss seeing him. Sadly i am old enough to remember seeing him at olympia, must have been 1983 or 1984 when we were both MUCH younger.
		
Click to expand...

same here! it is sad but what a career he has had and at least he will retire relatively sound


----------



## rascal (5 April 2017)

crabbymare said:



			same here! it is sad but what a career he has had and at least he will retire relatively sound 

Click to expand...

Yes, would not want a broken Nick again!


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 April 2017)

He is local to me, and such a pleasant man.  Big Star has had his soundness issues and neither are getting any younger so now is a good time to finish at the very top of their game.  Those of us who like pointing will see him as will the NH fans because he often supports his sons.

I am old enough to have ridden alongside Apollo hunting with the Worcestershire, can't quite see Big Star doing the same though !


----------



## Clodagh (5 April 2017)

Such a nice man, I hope he enjoys his racing now. He will be able to school the young tbs!


----------



## claracanter (5 April 2017)

I was in awe of him when I was a little girl. A real hero of mine. He has given so many talented horses such fantastic rides.This is the end of an era. I wish them well in their retirement. When ever my instructor tells me to have 'soft elbows' I think of him coming round a corner to a fence


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 April 2017)

I remember first seeing him when I was very little at Olympia in the 70s. I cried quite alot at the Gold last year! Well earned retirement and a major sporting hero.


----------



## SpringArising (5 April 2017)

I always associate Nick with riding the most lovely horses. 

Sad to see him retire!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 April 2017)

I have a signed pic somewhere of him on St.James.  Loved Apollo and his big white blaze.  Used to see him up SRC with Dan and Harry when I was a nipper.  I shed a few tears last year too.  Be interesting to see what he does next.  Glad that they are both retiring at the top.


----------



## ozpoz (7 April 2017)

I remember being awestruck as a teenager when he came to try a horse in the twilight in the courtyard. We held up poles so he could jump - that was more than 40 years ago.

 He has been an inspiration since then, and shown us all how to fight back from injury in style. 

I wish them both the happiest of retirements.


----------

